# Wiso hält mein Pet keine Aggro



## Faa (26. Mai 2008)

Hallo liebe Leute 
Ich habe ein Problem mit meinem Dämonen.
Sobald ich sie auf einen Mob hetzte greifen die mich an :-(
Was mache ich falsch ? Oder ist das so ?
Was kann ich anders machen.
Freue mich auf eure Antworten.


----------



## Tikume (26. Mai 2008)

Aoc ist NICHT wow 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Pets sind hier meistens nur Buff oder Damage Add, kein Tank-Ersatz.


----------



## Periculosus (26. Mai 2008)

naja  dein pet is gerade nur dazu da um dir etwas mehr mana zugeben und ab und an die sicht vzuversperren
es hat momentan keine aufgabe die tanken oder dmg machen betrifft


----------



## Jeremiah (27. Mai 2008)

Wird es auch im ganzen Spiel net haben.
Der Dämo ist kein Hexenmeister, die Pets sind nur für Gruppenbuffs und für n bissl Schaden.


----------



## Helix (27. Mai 2008)

Deine Pets sind nicht wie in WoW sogenannte Tanks ( Wie der Leerwadler )

Sondern es sind sogennante Dot's ....
Und deine Pets sind auch nicht für DMG da ^^

Sondern wie schonn gesagt nur für diese gewissen Dot's die sie bringen...


----------



## Chestina (29. Mai 2008)

... soll ja auch gar nicht Wow sein. Aber dafür dass der Dämonologe ne reine Fernkämpferklasse sein soll ist das dann schon irgendwie unpraktisch. 

Was solls - Spaß macht er mir trotzdem :-)


----------



## [DM]Zottel (17. Juni 2008)

Zum Glück gibts ja den Spell mit dem man den Dämonen auch verkleinern kann, dann fällt der Punkt mit Sicht versperren weg. Und im PvP gibt es immer noch Leute die erst dein Haustier killen und dann auf dich gehen :-)


----------



## heartless666 (5. August 2008)

Helix schrieb:


> Deine Pets sind nicht wie in WoW sogenannte Tanks ( Wie der Leerwadler )
> 
> Sondern es sind sogennante Dot's ....
> Und deine Pets sind auch nicht für DMG da ^^
> ...



<Klugscheißen ein> 
Also wenn dann wären es aber Buffs und nicht Dot´s. Ein Dot is SCHADEN über Zeit. Schaden machts ja aber nicht wirklich.
</Klugscheißen aus>

Aber grundsätzlich hast sonst schon recht ;-)


----------



## Monstermarkus (22. April 2015)

Rückblickend kann man sagen, dass AoC viele Fehler begangen hat und begangen wurden.

 

Nichttankende Pets vor allem beim Nekromanten war einer davon...


----------

